# Flat roof - IB vs Fibertite?



## HFitz

We are doing two flat roofs on the first and second level above a finished basement addition. The first floor roof is for a screen porch with 1/8" slope, 2x4 sleepers, and T&G porch floor. Probably only wind driven rain, but hate to have leak with finished porch floor down over finished basement. Second floor roof deck has 1/4" slope and won't be used much. Might have sleepers and wood spaced decking, but might just leave flat roof system (like IB brown).
Looking for best system, residential warranty, and competitive price. Pros and cons for IB and Fibertite? Other products to be considered?


----------



## jimsonburg

After decades of shingling, Im looking into the installation of flat/low slope roof membranes as another business option. Based on very limited experience with IB, I liked working with the product and it seemed very user friendly. For me, the product ...


----------



## seoforu

TPO roofi ng membranes were first introduced in 1992. Yet the majority of TPO manufacturers didn’t enter the market until the mid- to late- 90s. And TPO continues to be in the experimental phase – all are in their second, third and in some cases fourth generation of formulations. The FiberTite and IB formula has never changed since its introduction over 25 years ago
EPDM is a thermoset material, which requires a mechanical seal using tape or glue. This mechanical seal becomes the weak link, and can lead to leaking and waterproof issues. FiberTite and IB roofing membranes are made of a thermoplastic material, and provide a molecular weld via sealing the seam with a heat source. Molecular welds are 10 times more secure than those created with a mechanical seaming process. Both membranes are Energy Star® compliant and reduces energy costs.


Tallahassee Roofing and repairs| Professional certified roofing contractors | Roofing company in Lanett


----------



## PTROOFING

I just re-roofed my house last year. I have (2) areas, about 300 sq. ft. each. We re-decked and installed Mule-Hide sel adhered modified membrane. Used to leak every rain. now water tight. It has to be a bit warm outside though, above 50degrees. Prime the wood decking and put it down like ice guard. Comes in shingle colors too! Make sure, if you go this route to even prime all metal copings, drip edges.


----------



## buildpinnacle

I have used the SA products on res roofs but don't trust them on commercial projects yet. Too many flashing issues for me. Insofar as the SA on a low slope area of a house, I prefer to install an SA base or nailed base designed for the SA product then the cap. Just more insurance as far as I'm concerned. When practical, it's an easy solution that does match the shingle and we've had no complaints so far and I have some on over 5 years.


----------



## RooferJim

IB and Fibertite are both great products. IB offers a written lifetime residential warranty ,The only product that does. I think Fibertite is only commercial but really is an exellent membrane as well. I would stay away from peel and stick roll roofing, Its short term lifespan but the unskilled labor loves it.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## John D

*IB vs FiberTite*

This week Owner-Builder clients of mine's search narrowed to IB or FiberTite roofing for their new home. BOTH offer LifeTime Residential Warranties depending on membrane thickness purchased.

The decision came down to Bid, the Roofing Company and the important differences discovered in Warranties. 

The Owners were offered a 10 year workmanship warranty from both Roofers. The IB contractor would not put down the rain water gutter lining as I specified. The FiberTite contractor would. This was the reason for a big bid difference and the IB contractor's refusal caused my Clients to lose faith in him.

The IB bid was $8,000 more than FiberTite. Both offered 20 year warranties with LifeTime options costing much more. But each company's 20 year warranty is NOT THE SAME. FiberTite covers chemicals, biological EFFECTS of algae forming in ponding water, hail and hurricane wind. IB excludes these.

So, the Owners took a pass on the LifeTime paper of both manufacturers. They decided to simply buy the best product for their money. The thinnest FiberTite is covered by a better 20 year material warranty than thicker IB membranes. The thinnest FiberTite still has more "fiber" and more Dupont KEE than the thickest IB. (These facts may explain why IB has significant warranty exclusions.) 

But, no matter what the warranties might be or might have been, the reality is: my Clients will have a roof that will ACTUALLY last their Lifetime. They have bought the SAME FiberTite roof others around here have had for 30+ years (originally purchased decades ago with only a 10 year material/5 year workmanship warranty by the way). 

Most importantly perhaps, is those FiberTite roofs were SOLD, INSTALLED, WARRANTED and SERVICED by the SAME ROOFING COMPANY (EST. 1973) that will install MY CLIENT'S ROOF next week!


----------



## Tom Runyon

Check out Lon-Deck, no need to cover,.080 pvc, looks like flooring.


----------



## Grumpy

John D said:


> The IB contractor would not put down the rain water gutter lining as I specified.


 Why? NO offense but I have seen some jacked up chit put out by architects whom have never touched a tool leavings the trades scratching their heads wonder WTF?! Was this one of those situations, or what was their reason for refusing your detail? 

You can often find me saying, "I've never seen a spec that I liked, unless I wrote it." You can also often find me saying, "I've never seen a print without some form of error."


----------



## Pie in the Sky

Both good materials. I have much more experience with Fibertite but have heard great things about IB. Fibertite contains Dupont Evaloy I believe in the highest percentage that it can. Makes it very flexible and expensive. Im not sold on that aspect of it, my point of view is taking 4 asprin is good are 8 worth twice the price? BUT for a deck, if it were my home, Id choose Fibertite for one reason... Damn is it puncture resistant. 
BTW are the residential warranties as good as shingle warranties? 

I would question why IB didnt want to do your detail. Can you post it so we can all see it???? :yes:


----------



## Pie in the Sky

Grumpy said:


> You can often find me saying, "I've never seen a spec that I liked, unless I wrote it." You can also often find me saying, "I've never seen a print without some form of error."


Grump, Ill put them in the mail, I have plenty!!! :laughing:


----------



## Grumpy

Pie in the Sky said:


> BTW are the residential warranties as good as shingle warranties?


We all know a warranty won't keep the water out! 



Pie in the Sky said:


> I would question why IB didnt want to do your detail. Can you post it so we can all see it???? :yes:


 Yes please.


----------



## LCG

Maybe the guy saw your bias and didn't want to deal with it?

As a contractor that installs both IB and Fibertite I can personally attest to the integrity of both systems. Neither have compromised their sheet for a market share.

It is rarely a question of what system is better. It is ALWAYS a question of which is the BETTER contractor.


----------



## John D

*Fibertite vs ib*

(1)BOTH IB & FiberTite offer LifeTime Residential Warranties BUT depend on membrane thickness purchased.

(2)THE local IB Roofing Contractor was $8,000 higher.

(3)FIBERTITES's Warranty is vastly different than IB's Warranty. 

(4)GUTTER Design was developed by the General Building Contractor who had before made wooden supported TPO lined gutters. I changed my Specs away from my unlined metal (aluminum) gutter. IB changed it to a metal gutter lined with IB, which had the effect, I believe, of increasing overall costs, although they would not answer my questions of their bid with any detail whatever. So, I'm giving my best conclusion under the circumstance.

(5)THE Owners were offered a 10 year workmanship warranty from both Roofers. 

(6)"WARRANTIES don't keep out the rain" quoting a fine roofer on this site. Owners took a pass on the LifeTime paper of both manufacturers and bought the best product (having more "fiber" and more Dupont KEE than IB) & best 20 year warranty (FiberTite covers chemicals, biological EFFECTS of algae forming in ponding water, hail and hurricane wind. IB excludes these.) & installation by an older company for ($8k) less of their money. 

(7)OWNERS received the same FiberTite roof SOLD, INSTALLED, WARRANTED and SERVICED by a ROOFING COMPANY (EST. 1973) who has installed this same roof, for 32 years, all of them still around. The bottom line is an $8,000 savings to the Owners for what is in my view, a better product installed by an, at least, equally reputable company.


----------



## John D

My bias was originally with IB actually. I called them first. I took them to the site first.

Their high quote difference forced me to do further research. There is no doubt in my mind that the FiberTite Warranty is better and "straight up". There is no doubt in my mind that FiberTite is stronger. There is little doubt in my mind that FiberTite remains more flexible with the passing of time.


I BEGAN with a prejudice. I've kept politics out of it. I've ended up with a conviction. It doesn't mean I'm correct. But, I have given my OPINION to someone who asked a comparison question. The very same question I was asking a short time ago. I wished then that I had been able to read a straight forward answer full of details then. It would have been a great help to me.

This thread is titled IB v FiberTite. I have spent no little time trying to answer a serious question the best that I could. I do not see them as EQUALS at this point.

IB is one of the three best products (Sarnafil being the third one) on the market in general opinion on internet roofing sites, of which I believe this one to be the best site. The roofing company that I went with ALSO sells Sarnafil. He never suggested using it over FiberTite when I questioned him closely. I believe that I have investigated this issue fairly well, short of actually testing the materials in several ways myself for 3 decades.

Frankly, being asked to spend $8k more on an IB roof is one thing. GIVING that much more would be helping one's Client get screwed. I'm sure that isn't what any of us want.


----------



## Grumpy

My only complaints about IB is how much more it costs than competing PVC products, and their roll sizes, no 10' rolls. 

About $23 a square more for IB 60 mil vs Versico, and about $18 a square more vs JM. That's about a 20-23% difference. I have no idea what fibertite costs. 

6' rolls are fine, but 10 or 12' rolls would be better.


----------



## Grumpy

John in regards to your gutter detail, what did the IB contractor want to do?

What material did you want in the "gutter box"?

Why not use a PVC clad metal for the gutter and then strip in the seams? No good? 

Personally if I were spec-ing it, I would spec the gutter and the drip edge to be 24 galv g90, or 16 oz copper, and then would "Strip in" to the roof. Unless they wanted boots and suspenders, then your method may work better. 

Then again, maybe I am mis-reading your detail, it doesn't look like there is any metal in the gutter, only a wood box and PVC? If so this would fall under one of those details I don't agree with. I never want to put my membrane directly adhered to wood, even if it's an A grade wood and screwed with stainless screws, I just don't like it! If so I'd be changing the spec too and would probably be 8k higher because of the added metal work, maybe that's what the IB contractor did?


I think we should point out here, this wasn't IB vs Fibertite so much as it was an IB contractor vs a Fibertite contractor. They way you've been wording your posts, someone not following this thread since the beginning can get confused.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

I like the PVC coated metal lined gutter Idea. Wood works though. Ive typically stayed away from wood in gutters and around drains just because I know how little maintenance is done. A hole on the high end of the roof is a drip where a hole in the gutter can be a flood. All the roof debris ends up in the gutter greater increasing the chance of damage/ puncture. (probably not an issue with fibertite) Someone using a powerwasher to clean gutters can damage just membrane lined gutters. 

Ive seen alot of guys make a wood sump reciever pan for a drain on a metal deck. I dont like that detail either. But Ive always said "if your wood within your roof system is rotting, your problem is not from not using treated wood" (or specifying it in this case) 

In the end a good Product installed by a good contractor makes the job...


----------



## RooferJim

We have installed pretty much all the various PVC's over the years. Fiber-Tite I like but I don't like its off white color or the fact that the scrim wicks. I still think its an excellent roof though. IB is almost identical to Sarnafil in looks and quality.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## dahern

Both are quality and you probably can't go wrong with either. What are your thoughts on Duro-Last? Are you guys more partial to IB and Fibertite? I have the most experience with Duro-Last, but I'm thinking I might start transitioning to Fibertite over the next few months.

Roof Masters - Proud to be the leading roofer in Maine for over 25 years.


----------



## Grumpy

Isn't there a huge cost difference between firbertite and durolast? I don't know pricing on either, but that's what I would assume, based on nothing really other than my own imagination. I think they go after different market segments through, to it only makes sense to me that they would have a price difference.

This year I began talking with PVC manufacturers seeking a certification. Durolast was one that I considered. However I decided to stay away from them due to issues of customer care. Doing a google search provided alot of information, my corporate culture simply doesn't fit with theirs.


----------



## RooferJim

Duro-Last we like a lot. especially the pre made curb flashings or the edge metal with the striping already factory welded to one side. Its a huge time saver on certain jobs. DL now also has 10' roll goods.


----------



## TedLeger

*Fibertite And IB*

Yea, I am going with what RooferJim says. Fibertite is pretty much for commercial use, and it has a commercial price tag. The main reason that I am mentioning this is because you said something in your question about pricing options. It is a great roof though, don't get me wrong.

Another issue that you run into with Fibertite is that you have to be approved by them to even get their product. Not quite sure though why someone said their warranty hasn't been proven. They have been around for years, and they have roofs that are as old as the warranty lasts. So they have proven the length of time that they say it lasts. 

RooferJim also mentions the 10 foot rolls. That makes a considerable difference in speed as well if you were to go with Duro-Last. So you have to consider things like that.

Something like IB lasts a long time too though, and it is a little easier to get the materials yourself.


----------

